# Subdomain nicht erreichbar



## Deeplink (13. Mai 2011)

Hab mal wieder ein Problem.
Wollte gerade meine erste Subdomain einrichten mit einer Weiterleitung auf ein Unterverzeichnis. Dies funktioniert leider nicht. Die Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden. Nun hab ich schon gelesen das wenn man die Subdomain nicht pingen kann ein DNS A Eintrag fehlt. Allerdings nutze ich die Domainserver von Hetzner. Wie mache ich das dann mit der Subdomain?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2011)

Jede Domain die Du über das Internet erreichen willst benötigt einen DNS A-Record, unabhängig ob es eine second level (also test.tld) oder third level domain (also subdomain wie sub.test.tld) ist. Du musst im Hetzner DNS Server einen DNS A-Record anlegen, damit das Ganze funktioniert. Ich benutze keinen Hetzner DNS, daher kann ich Dir nicht im Detail sagen wie es dort funktioniert. Aber Hetzner hat dafür bestimmt irgendwo eine Doku.


----------



## Deeplink (13. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis. Dann geh ich mal auf die Suche


----------



## Deeplink (13. Mai 2011)

So, hab die Stelle bei Hetzner nun gefunden und im Zonefile folgendes hinzugefügt:


sub		IN	A	ip.adresse.des.servers

In der ISPCOnfig ist die Subdomain auch angelegt.
Weiterhin allerdings nicht pingbar.

Ist das nicht richtig so?


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2011)

Das sieht ok aus. Änderungen am DNS brauchen bis zu 48 Stunden, es ist also nicht ungewöhnlich dass Du sie noch nicht anpingen kannst. Wenn Du den Hetzner Server für DNS verwendest, brauchst bzw. solltest Du die Domain nicht zusätzlich im ISPConfig DNS Server anzuelegn.


----------

